# Zeigeist E6, Adventures 1-5 Suggestions wanted.



## xazil (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello,

As the title suggests I am about to start up a Zeitgeist campaign.   Going for E6 DnD 3.5 running modules 1-5.   I expect that since the E6 power level reachs above 6 with the extra feats that of level 7 we should be ok on that.

I just have a few questions and am after thoughts of others.

Is there a more complete run down of adjustments to shorten the path down to 1-5 than the short blurb in the campaign guide?

Themes, I am not really thrilled by these and thinking of leaving them out.  Some of the themes introduced by them seem to link into the greater overall plot.  Not the shorter one I am thinking of running.  Should I push forward on these anyway?

Gun, I do not have the PF gun rules, but after reading the 4E versions I'll just made them standard load buffed crossbows.   Seems to work?

Any other suggestions of issues or changes I should be thinking of to fit the campaign in?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2012)

We included the themes mostly as a handy way to help players find a niche for their characters in the setting. Sure, you're constables in the RHC, but what else do you do? What are other tropes of the setting. You can certainly play without them, but then some of the adventure content and side quests won't be quite as finely-tooled for the PCs.

Thanks for the reminder that some people will truncate the campaign. I'm editing adventure 4 now, and it should probably include a sidebar of changes for campaigns that will end in adventure 5, since there's less need to hold back on a few of the revelations.

If you have any questions about trimming the campaign, please ask and I'll help as best as I can. We haven't actually written #5 yet, so I'm not 100% sure how we'd change the climax, so maybe you have some suggestions.


----------

